# configuring Motorola QIP6416-2 DVR/Box



## Bobby1311 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have Verizon FIOS Motorola QIP6416-2 DVR/Box. Despite Verizon's claim, it does not have a coaxial output. I am trying to set up output to my VCR using thr RCA (red yellow white) output.
Verizon won't help. Said they don't support VCR's.
The VCR works and feeds signal to my Sony Bravia TV. I just cant get the signal from my STB to the VCR.

Any ideas appreciated.


----------

